# [NTFS-3G] Retours d' experiences

## navidson

Salut tout le monde

j' ai un pote qui voudrait passer à linux et qui a (malheureusement) ses partitions en NTFS.

Je voudrais savoir si le NTFS-3G est au point pour une utilisation de tous les jours ou si c est encore un peu risqué et dans ce cas on convertira en ext3.

je cherche donc des retours d experience

merci

----------

## Dismantr

Pour moi ça marche très bien depuis la stable... et depuis avant aussi ; je l'utilise pour écrire sur mon disque windows régulièrement et ça fonctionne parfaitement bien.

Voilà.

J'ajoute que c'est une machine de production.

EDIT : Ceci dit, j'ai un apriori sur les partitions linux utilisant NTFS comme système de fichiers ! Si c'est pour, par exemple une partition d'archivage de données, voir un /home, à la rigueur (hérésie !) (et encore, je sais pas pour les droits), si la journalisation ne l'intéresse pas... on va dire OK ; mais pour /, /usr, /tmp, etc ; je lui conseille plus du reiser ou du ext3.

En résumé : s'il ne laisse que des documents ou windows dessus - pas de problème ; si c'est pour /home très très moyen ; si c'est pour des disque linux type / /tmp, etc... non.Last edited by Dismantr on Fri Aug 31, 2007 2:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## TrizoLakai

Je l'utilise aussi. Ca marche mais j'arrive pas à monter mes partitions en utilisateur normal. J'ai pas cherché non plus   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Dismantr

@TrizoLakai : rajoute un "users" dans les options de ton fstab.

----------

## navidson

merci pour ces reponses

c est effectivement pour de l archivage , un disque dur externe precisement , photos....

----------

## TrizoLakai

 *Dismantr wrote:*   

> @TrizoLakai : rajoute un "users" dans les options de ton fstab.

 

J'ai bien user. Dans le doute j'ai mis users mais c'est pareil.

```
~ % mount /mnt/donnees                                             °trizolakai°

Error opening partition device: Permission non accordée

Failed to mount '/dev/sdb7': Permission non accordée

~ %
```

D'habitude ça me parle plus de permission denied sur fuse.

edit : il fallait recompiler avec la USE suid.

----------

## ryo-san

@TrizoLakai

celle la a fonctionnée quelques jours:

```
/dev/sda1               /mnt/win        ntfs-3g         user,uid=1000,noauto,exec,managed       0 0
```

J'aimerais bien en profiter un peu plus mais j'ai un conflit en chargeant le module fusion:

```
fusion: unable to get major 252
```

```
Gentoo64 ryo # cat /proc/devices 

Character devices:

...

251 usb_endpoint

=> 252 usbmon

253 megaraid_sas_ioctl

254 megadev

...

```

a priori ca viens de la mais KomanKonFé ...

----------

## l_arbalette

Chez moi, j'utilise ntfs-3g depuis le 15/11/2006, donc depuis quasiment 1 an.

Rien à déplorer : rien de rien. Tout marche impeccable.

Le montage se fait en automatique via le /etc/fstab

Je manipule des fichiers de toute taille (des très gros : fichiers vidéo DV extraits de ma caméra, des moins gros : fichiers vidéos style divx, des tout petits, genre fichiers textes). J'ai déjà fait sur tous ces fichiers des opérations de déplacement, d'écriture, de suppression : vraiment aucun problème.

Voilà : je pense que tu peux y aller les yeux fermés.

Au passage, je ressort juste ça pour faire un clin d'oeil.....

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-516465-highlight-ntfs3g.html

----------

## xaviermiller

hello,

hyper-content de ntfs-3G : touché à des gigas de fichiers sans problèmes.

Par contre, je déconseille fortement le driver "EXT2 IFS" pour windows qui perturbe énormément Windows lorsqu'on insère des disques amovibles non-Linux : ils sont vus deux fois. De plus, j'ai plusieurs fois amoché des partitions EXT3 (et crashé Windows)

----------

## l_arbalette

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Par contre, je déconseille fortement le driver "EXT2 IFS" pour windows qui perturbe énormément Windows lorsqu'on insère des disques amovibles non-Linux : ils sont vus deux fois. De plus, j'ai plusieurs fois amoché des partitions EXT3 (et crashé Windows)

 

+1

----------

## ghoti

La problématique comporte deux volets :

- ntfs-3g, c'est génial : c'est en effet la meilleure solution trouvée à ce jour pour accéder à des partitions ntfs sans pour autant dépendre des fameuses dll w$  :Smile: 

- par contre, le format ntfs, çaymal : c'est pas libre et donc je n'ai aucun moyen de savoir clairement ce que le monsieur trifouille sur mes disques ni d'estimer le degré de sécurité ou tout simplement l'efficacité de ce système de fichiers. Le fait de sa rapide fragmentation consitue déjà à mes yeux un motif définitif de rejet!

Au total, ntfs-3g, oui, absolument : pas pour une "utilisation de tous les jours" mais comme système transitoire pour être "compatible" (on se demande avec quoi  :Rolling Eyes: ) et partager des données avec des copains-pardonnez-leur-pauvres-pécheurs. Par contre, l'utiliser pour archiver définitivement mes données importantes : jamais de la vie ! Il y a tellement d'autres systèmes de fichiers bien meilleurs !

[troll]ext3 c'est mieux que reiserfs et plus rapide que xfs, na![/troll]

----------

## geekounet

Bien qu'adepte de XFS, j'ai également choisi l'ext3 pour formater mon HDD externe tout neuf, pour la raison qu'ainsi il est accessible en read/write à la fois sous Linux et sous BSD (et éventuellement avec Windows, mais la situation ne se présentera jamais) avec de relativement bonnes performances, une bonne fiabilité également, la journalisation, et une gestion des droits sur les fichiers.

Ça peut sembler compliqué à gérer justement à cause des problèmes de droits et tout, mais il suffit de bonnes options de montages dans le fstab (noauto,users,noatime,nodiratime,nodev,nosuid,acl pour ma part), un coup de setfacl pour donner les droits effectifs et par défaut nécessaires pour que les utilisateurs du groupe users puissent l'utiliser, et hop ensuite je peux monter/démonter le disque dur sans problème en passant par HAL et tout, par de simples clics sur mon bureau KDE, avec un accés complet dessus  :Wink: 

Bref, l'ext3 est un excellent choix pour ce type d'utilisation, pourquoi s'en priver ?  :Smile: 

Et sinon, je partage l'avis de ghoti à propos du NTFS.  :Smile: 

----------

## l_arbalette

je suis d'accord sur le fond, sauf que quand je vais chez des copains avec mon DD externe, je suis bien embêté si j'ai pas une partoche en NTFS....

et le FAT, ça me tente pas !

----------

## anigel

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> LPar contre, l'utiliser pour archiver définitivement mes données importantes : jamais de la vie ! Il y a tellement d'autres systèmes de fichiers bien meilleurs !

 

Je vais me faire huer, mais pour ça, je n'ai encore rien trouvé de mieux que le vieux FAT32... Lisible nativement sous n'importe quel PC, pour l'archivage de mes photos / documents, d'un point de vue pratique, c'est l'idéal pour moi. Evidemment, on parle ici de disque externe à balader avec soi  :Wink:  !

----------

## TrizoLakai

Je suis daccord avec toi anigel. Mais le problème c'est qu'on peux pas faire de grosses partoche en fat32 :/

Donc je me suis tourné aussi vers ntfs pour le partage de données.

----------

## anigel

 *TrizoLakai wrote:*   

> Je suis daccord avec toi anigel. Mais le problème c'est qu'on peux pas faire de grosses partoche en fat32 :/
> 
> Donc je me suis tourné aussi vers ntfs pour le partage de données.

 

Si si on peut ! Mais évidemment, pas via le système d'exploitation qui a inventé ce format  :Wink:  !

Sous Linux, par contre, aucun souci ^^.

```
emerge dosfstools

mkfs.vfat -F 32 /dev/mapartoche
```

----------

## TrizoLakai

Et la partition sera visible en entière sous windows après ?   :Surprised: 

----------

## anigel

Bien sûr  :Wink: .

----------

## TrizoLakai

Et bien merci   :Cool: 

----------

## xaviermiller

+1 pour FAT32 : lisible AUSSI par Mac, les synthés récents, les lecteurs de clefs USB, ...

----------

## El_Goretto

D'accord avec vous sur la FAT32 et sa simplicité mais et les fichiers de plus de 2 Go, mmm?

----------

## anigel

Pour l'utilisation que j'en ai, le problème ne s'est jamais posé  :Wink: .

----------

## SnowBear

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> D'accord avec vous sur la FAT32 et sa simplicité mais et les fichiers de plus de 2 Go, mmm?

 

C'est pas 4gb ?

De toute façon en fat32 on est vite limité par la taille des fichiers ça c'est sur :/

----------

## theniaky

La limite c'est bien 4 Go : un peu embêtant pour des iso de DVD par exemple. C'est pour ça qu'il a fallu que je passe mon disque externe au NTFS malgré moi   :Sad: 

D'ailleurs, est ce que le NTFS est supporté par les MAC ?

[EDIT] Au pasage bonjour à tout le monde ! Ca fait un moment que je suis pas passé sur le forum, mais je suis passé sur ubuntu...

----------

## navidson

merci pour toutes ces reponses je pense qu il sera content de garder toutes ses partoches ...  :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## SnowBear

 *theniaky wrote:*   

> La limite c'est bien 4 Go : un peu embêtant pour des iso de DVD par exemple. C'est pour ça qu'il a fallu que je passe mon disque externe au NTFS malgré moi  
> 
> D'ailleurs, est ce que le NTFS est supporté par les MAC ?
> 
> [EDIT] Au pasage bonjour à tout le monde ! Ca fait un moment que je suis pas passé sur le forum, mais je suis passé sur ubuntu...

 

Salut,

je ne sais pas si c'est en natif mais mac supporte le ntfs  :Wink:  .

----------

## kwenspc

 *theniaky wrote:*   

> Au pasage bonjour à tout le monde ! Ca fait un moment que je suis pas passé sur le forum, mais je suis passé sur ubuntu...

 

Tu veux dire que tu viens d'essayer ubuntargl, que t'as trouvés ça "tu purri" et donc que tu reviens illico sous Gentoo? Bien, bien bien.  :Razz: 

----------

## theniaky

 *Quote:*   

> Tu veux dire que tu viens d'essayer ubuntargl, que t'as trouvés ça "tu purri" et donc que tu reviens illico sous Gentoo? Bien, bien bien.

 

lol   :Very Happy: 

En fait j'ai changé tout simplement parce que j'ai vraiment plus le temps de "bidouiller" et les temps de compilations sont un peu lourds...

Mais je n'exclus pas un retour dès que je m'ennuierai   :Wink: 

----------

## ryo-san

Note pour la suite:

pour ceux qui sont aussi etourdis que moi ( on doit pas etre nombreux, ca demande beaucoup d'entrainement )

c'est sys-fs/fuse qu'il faut emerger et pas linux-fusion   :Rolling Eyes: 

allez je retourne faire des legos , mon neurone s'ennuie ....

----------

## oRo

Salut

C'est juste pour vérifier que ma ligne dans fstab est correcte pour un montage automatique au démarrage et pour que  tout utilisateur y ait accès en r/w

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /dev/sda1  /media/windows  ntfs-3g  defaults,locale=fr_FR.utf8,auto,uid=500,gid=500,umask=002,errors=remount-ro  0  0
> 
> 

 

----------

## kwenspc

 *theniaky wrote:*   

> En fait j'ai changé tout simplement parce que j'ai vraiment plus le temps de "bidouiller" 

 

Eh tu bidouille ptet, pas moi  :Razz:  (nan mais c'est qu'il essairait de nous vexer en plus!  :Laughing: )

Bon serieux, reviens. arrêtes de perdre ton temps au pays du "candy-clickodrome", réponds à l'appel du mode console!

----------

## theniaky

 *Quote:*   

> Eh tu bidouille ptet, pas moi  (nan mais c'est qu'il essairait de nous vexer en plus! )
> 
> Bon serieux, reviens. arrêtes de perdre ton temps au pays du "candy-clickodrome", réponds à l'appel du mode console!

 

Tu vas me sauter à la gorge, mais en même temps je suis passé d'E17 à KDE...   :Very Happy: 

Je reviendrai peut être sur Gentoo quand j'aurai un dual core bien performant   :Cool: 

----------

